# Opinions for dolly towing my Sonoma 4x4



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

In the near future I need to take a solo drive about 4 hrs away to bring home another truck, solo because no one seems to want to drive all that way and back again even on my dime! The plan is for me to drive my Sonoma 4x4 out there pulling a tow dolly, then hook the dolly to the bigger truck and put the Sonoma ON the dolly.... then drive home the whole shebang.

Now, I know with automatic transmissions you shouldn't really do this without taking out the rear driveshaft, but its cold and crappy laying under a vehicle and I'm a little on the lazy side after this brutal winter we've had. So I am looking at alternatives.

1) Can I simply shift the transfer case to NEUTREL? I don't see why not, it would just be the output shaft spinning then, and with the slope of the truck on the dolly all the oil would tend to submerge that bearing anyways.

2) What about towing with the rear end on the dolly and front wheels on the ground? Since the front hubs wouldn't be locked, why would it be any different than driving the truck in reverse in 2wd? Or are you not supposed to dolley a vehicle facing the opposite way?

Any help from people who have towed this way before would be appreciated... or from someone who understands the inner workings of a transfer case and tranny... but I think I'm on the right track...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Not a big fan of the 2nd option. The RV community seems to frown on this for high speed stability reasons. Would rather do option 1 if possible.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Front wheels on dolly, transfer case in neutral. Thats what the manufacturer advises in owners manuals.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I would just rent a hauling trailer from a Penske dealer which you can just rent/return to any Home Depot. I hauled a car across country a couple of years ago doing this and I was really impressed with the quality of the trailer. Pretty sure it could have handled a Sonoma. Might even save a few bucks if you can get it near your destination and just paying for one day/one way.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

coldcoffee;1778629 said:


> I would just rent a hauling trailer from a Penske dealer which you can just rent/return to any Home Depot. I hauled a car across country a couple of years ago doing this and I was really impressed with the quality of the trailer. Pretty sure it could have handled a Sonoma. Might even save a few bucks if you can get it near your destination and just paying for one day/one way.


or a uhaul car trailer towed one a few years back double axle towed great.


----------



## aczlan (Jan 10, 2009)

derekbroerse;1778554 said:


> Not a big fan of the 2nd option. The RV community seems to frown on this for high speed stability reasons. Would rather do option 1 if possible.


I towed a RWD Volvo from CT to near Rochester with the back wheels on a dolly a few years back. Left the steering wheel unlocked, used 2 1000# WLL 1" ratchet straps (going to the seat brackets) to hold it centered. Tracked straight and wandering wasn't a problem.
As for option 1, here is what I found:


https://forums.woodalls.com/Index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/24670939.cfm said:


> You must have the AutoTrac transfer case option to shift the transfer case into neutral.
> Here are the directions from the owners manual for towing(2000 S-10)
> Use the following procedure to correctly tow your
> vehicle on all four wheels:
> ...


So, IF you have 4 buttons, it should be doable per "bowtiebill"

Aaron Z


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

Never a fan of towing any sort of fwd/awd on a dolly. But #1 would work. That said my in-laws flat tow their Jeep to Fla from NY every year. A UHaul trailer would work better? Assuming the Sonoma could haul it empty, then the bigger truck could pull it back..


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you picking it up in the states or Ontario?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

The Sonoma would have no problems towing an empty car trailer (I have two to choose from) but I'm trying to keep a little more low profile, since I have to pass a few weigh scales/inspection sites and since the trip is long enough already, I really don't want to get pulled in to sit around all day while they go over everything with a fine toothed comb. No, I think the tow dolly is a lot more discreet, and civillianish lolol.

My owners manual says nothing about towing it, other than to pull the driveshaft for long distances (of course, it fails to specify what they would consider long distances... is cross country long distance? Or across town?)

While my truck is older than bowtiebill's I don't think they are that much different--my transfer case is manually shifted and has a neutrel position, I don't see a problem there. Tcases dont rely on oil pressure for lubrication.

I think either option would work fine, but I do like option #1 better... plus I don't need my mag lights on the hood!

Thanks for the replies... if anyone has a strong objection though now is the time to speak up!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

leolkfrm;1779335 said:


> you picking it up in the states or Ontario?


For a change, within Ontario...

There is a nice 3/4 ton candidate on Craigslist but I think a shorter K5 will be a better idea for my application, even if I have to swap in 3/4 ton axles eventually. NOT that I have a shortage of 1/2 ton stuff laying around, I have at least 5 pairs of half ton axles hanging around, so even if I break it the parts are already here.... 10 bolts, 12 bolts, and Dana 44s.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Good reference for towing anything... http://www.towspec.com/vehent/unsecure/


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

OldSchoolPSD;1779865 said:


> Good reference for towing anything... http://www.towspec.com/vehent/unsecure/


Good website. Doesn't seem entirely accurate on older stuff (that info probably isn't readily available) but anything from the 90s on seems good.

Good find!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

take a bus to the destination, then drive new truck back. no dolly, no trailer, no sonoma, and will keep the lowest profile of all across any weight/inspection stations.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

linckeil;1779905 said:


> take a bus to the destination, then drive new truck back. no dolly, no trailer, no sonoma, and will keep the lowest profile of all across any weight/inspection stations.


While I like that you think outside the box, this also has its own set of hangups.

For one, there is no direct bus route to where I have to go, further, I cannot even get on a bus locally, I would still have to get myself to the next city over just to start out, and have to get a ride from the bus stop to the guy's place. The bus schedule and wait time would also likely make this from a day trip into a two day trip. Furthermore, I have only seen pictures of this truck so far, so if I get there and its a pile of crap (or worse, not safe to drive home even tho the current owner claims it is), then I have no ride home either.

I think the biggest joy of the tow dolly is that 1)dirt cheap to rent, and 2)so light weight that the little truck would barely notice it, so fuel consumption would be still close to what an empty truck would use to just drive out and view it only, except then I am prepared to take it home in one trip if I like what I see.

I will admit tho, I hadn't even considered a bus trip... living out in the sticks, you just don't travel that way because it isn't available to you, so honestly it never even occurred to me!  For all its troubles it would probably be the way to go if the purchase was already a done deal, and just needed to be picked up.

Thanks.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just make sure the truck is not covered in snow and that its daylight and that it has a muffler and the quarter panels are not rusted and that the plow is not in the box of the truck.... Already have one thread on that topic here. 

You don't think you could catch a ride on of of the many safeway tours bus's that go to the casino like every 10mins out of Toronto.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

agreed - the bus does present its own set of obstacles. i thought the sale was a done deal, but if this is just an inspection with the possibility of a sale, then thats a different situation. 

but that leads me to my next point. say you inspect the truck and all looks to be in good order, so you make the sale. but even then aren't you a bit worried about the truck making the drive home - let alone making the drive home with another truck in tow? 

i know whenever i buy any used vehicle i'm always nervous driving it home, and i'd be especially nervous driving it home while towing anything - you just don't have the history with it to be confident it'll make the trip. 

so if a bus is out of the question, the next best option in my opinion would be getting a buddy to burn a day and ride along with you. he drives the sonoma back, you drive the purchased truck back. or its a total bust and you both ride back together (i know you said no one wants to make the trip, but dig a little deeper in the friend bucket...) option 3 would then be the dolly idea. thats my take on it at least. 

if you go the dolly route, front tires on the dolly, transfer case in nuetral, and transmission in nuetral. that should be fine, however i would take it one step further... disconnect rear drive shaft at axle and tie it up securely under the truck while leaving it attached at the transfer case. easier than removing it entirely and will accomplish the same objective. and if you do that, transmission and transfer case can remain in park/gear.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Grassman09;1779949 said:


> Just make sure the truck is not covered in snow and that its daylight and that it has a muffler and the quarter panels are not rusted and that the plow is not in the box of the truck.... Already have one thread on that topic here.
> 
> You don't think you could catch a ride on of of the many safeway tours bus's that go to the casino like every 10mins out of Toronto.


Maybe I can stowaway in the luggage compartment? lol Agreed, clear all snow. Nope, not rotten, that's why I'm interested in this (these rather, there are two I am looking at picking up for a nice price... both with excellent looking bodies, my vintage!)



linckeil;1779974 said:


> say you inspect the truck and all looks to be in good order, so you make the sale. but even then aren't you a bit worried about the truck making the drive home - let alone making the drive home with another truck in tow?
> 
> i know whenever i buy any used vehicle i'm always nervous driving it home, and i'd be especially nervous driving it home while towing anything - you just don't have the history with it to be confident it'll make the trip.


Very nervous, but balls of steel... lmao All I have is the word of the sellers, but a specific question I have asked is if they feel it is roadworthy enough to make it home for me towing my truck behind, and both sellers seem very, very confident in their answers. I mean, no one has a crystal ball, right? But if I can give it a quickie mechanical inspection and a test drive, and it all passes, I think I can take it easy on it til I get home. You know, drive the limit only, don't drive the living zhit out of it... Bonus to my vintage of truck: No computer, no bs. Can usually make it if it starts out sound.

One is a K5 with a newer 350, the other is a small Grumman van with low mileage, with a 6.2/th400 combo. Usually very reliable combos, and of course there's always my CAA membership if I get in real trouble....!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Like said I would try to rent the dolly or trailer at your destination


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just tow it on the dolly. I know with the company I worked for before, when one of our trucks would break down, (truck was an Isuzu box truck, suicide cab), instead of disconnecting the driveshaft we would just put it in neutral and actually leave it running while being towed. We never had a problem with the tranny or rear end.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jstevens66;1780238 said:


> Just tow it on the dolly. I know with the company I worked for before, when one of our trucks would break down, (truck was an Isuzu box truck, suicide cab), instead of disconnecting the driveshaft we would just put it in neutral and actually leave it running while being towed. We never had a problem with the tranny or rear end.


So what happens when for some reason it got bumped into drive or reverse?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I used to tow fed ex trucks like that. They had a rule that only their mechanics could pull the driveshafts, so we put the trans in neutral and left them running so it didn't burn the trans up.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

OldSchoolPSD;1780251 said:


> I used to tow fed ex trucks like that. They had a rule that only their mechanics could pull the driveshafts, so we put the trans in neutral and left them running so it didn't burn the trans up.


We flat our Suburban behind our motorhome and one time we couldn't get the transfer case to go to neutral so we left it running in N and towed it 1100 miles home . No problems


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I did the deed, towed it on the dolly. Tcase in neutrel. Only issue I had was one I already had, locking hubs are sticky to release and shifting thru 4hi to get to neutrel engaged them. Buggers wouldn't release for me and didn't matter what gear I had in the tranny or tcase the rear wheels were coupled to the fronts and the fronts were tied solid to the dolly.

I tried everything I could think of, but eventually tricked them into releasing by shutting the engine off in 2hi, shifting to neutrel, then going under the hood, disconnecting a vaccuum line, bleeding off the vaccuum, then blowing as hard as I could into the hose (pushing the pod the other way). Maybe I got lucky but it released.

Off I went, no issues for the remainder of the trip.


----------

